# Win-10 Anniversary Update going out



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Good Morning Folks.

Quick update on Win-10 Anniv Update that is going out now...
BIG - indeed they piled one together and it's a whopper. BUT IT WORKS !

They fixed many annoyances & quirks, including Edge which is now behaving more like it should have and it now does Block adware & even remembers it's Last Windows Position ! Quirks with Favourites & Sub-groups is fixed too... 

Menu changes (windows icon) changes a bit and has the more traditional feel or tiles depending on how you setup.... easier for those in transition... WAS LACKING before.

Defender ! They upped it's game as well... It DOES USE Cloud-based data and that IS a good thing as it is most efficient.. BUT there is some tracking and the Paranoid & Nefarious people have their own cause for concern. But then Tin-Foil Hats are available for the Conspiracy Theorists.

Cortana has been made better BUT more annoying - usefulness depends on how you use it & if you need it.

IF you don't like Win-10 or just wanna bash MS, then use an Apple product or use Linux on the hardware of Your Choice.

*CAREFUL Listening to advice that tells you to disable this, that and the other thing... *That is how systems get compromised and weakened. Would you buy a New Car and have many of it's critical guts torn out & replaced with cheap off-shore discount bits ? NO. No more than you'd mount Bicycle Tires on a Vette... 

Win-10 Forums is an excellent resource for anyone using Windows 10 and figuring out the quirks, foibles and the little tips & tricks... Check it out here: http://www.tenforums.com/


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Steve_S said:


> Would you buy a New Car and have many of it's critical guts torn out & replaced with cheap off-shore discount bits ? NO. No more than you'd mount Bicycle Tires on a Vette...


 If GM or Ford overnight changed the computer settings in my car so I could only make right hand turns cause left hand turns had been determined to be more dangerous to the average driver, yep I probably be upset. And I would have no problem following whatever advice I found to reverse that change. By the way I thought those low profile tires car companies use now were bicycle tires????


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I believe the latest update (version 1607) was released August 2nd. If that's it, I've been using it for almost 2 months.

To check your Windows 10 version, hold down the Windows key and tap the 'r' key. That will bring up a search box. Enter "winver" (less quotes) in the box and click OK.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

As of now, they *CAN* (by their terms) start charging for updates whenever they feel they're not making enough money. I wonder how long it'll take before they start?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> As of now, they *CAN* (by their terms) start charging for updates whenever they feel they're not making enough money. I wonder how long it'll take before they start?


 So they are then going to give option not to update if you dont want to buy the updates? Or just cause the system to stop working? Hold your system hostage until you pay up? .


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

oivey... seriously ?

Foil Hats are in the kitchen.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Steve_S said:


> oivey... seriously ?
> 
> Foil Hats are in the kitchen.


Read the terms you agreed to when you downloaded Win10


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

HermitJohn said:


> So they are then going to give option not to update if you dont want to buy the updates? Or just cause the system to stop working? Hold your system hostage until you pay up? .


When you download Win10 you agree to install all "Important" updates.

I really doubt they'll start charging for a couple years, they've got to try to hook all of us Win7 Users into using Win10.
Me? I have a dual boot right now of Win7/Ubuntu Linex.
There are just a couple of programs that I need Windows for. Ubuntu works just fine for everything else.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Read the terms you agreed to when you downloaded Win10


I've never lost any sleep over a Windows terms of service agreement. :shrug:


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Neither have I and now I am sure Apple is as bad gathering info like that. Not gonna lose a bit of sleep of that either.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I upgraded to windows 10 a few months ago and, last week it installed the anniversary update. After that I had lots of problems SO, I think I screwed up. I went to the update history and UNINSTALLED, the update hoping it would get my computer back to where it was. NOT, now I can't find where to reinstall it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nevada said:


> I've never lost any sleep over a Windows terms of service agreement. :shrug:


 Me either, since I have all known M$ servers blocked by firewall. Win10 cant phone home that I know of. Cant spy, cant update, cant try to activate. I didnt agree they could use my expensive metered connection for anything. M$ will have to send out somebody in a 4wd with a dvd if they want me to update. 

Also after playing with it for a while, havent booted it recently. I'm a Puppy person. Windows is an occasional necessary evil, thats it. I just needed a more modern windows than xp, to run occasional program that is a pain to run using WINE.

I also finally updated Puppy and the Firefox I was using so lot happier. Figured out how to move Thunderbird profile to new install so it doesnt try to download several years of mail. Thunderbird trying to redownload all that mail was cause of my procrastination. Dont know why they are so secretive about swapping profiles. Had to run Thunderbird from commandline with special suffix to make it go into profile manager. Why not just put profile manager link in settings?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ruby said:


> I upgraded to windows 10 a few months ago and, last week it installed the anniversary update. After that I had lots of problems SO, I think I screwed up. I went to the update history and UNINSTALLED, the update hoping it would get my computer back to where it was. NOT, now I can't find where to reinstall it.


Wait for some win10 genius to reply. But I suggest you go download the complete free install file from M$ website. Do a clean install. If you successfully upgraded to win10 before July 29th, the fresh install will detect that and you will be activated automatically. Fresh complete install of win10 helped lot people get it working right, tends to do better than an upgraded win7 or win8.

Win10 unlike some older versions doesnt play with activation timers and such, the install keeps in contact with the activation servers. Course if you have an unactivated win10 and block it from phoning home, it works normally without activation!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> Neither have I and now I am sure Apple is as bad gathering info like that. Not gonna lose a bit of sleep of that either.


I am sure Google and other commercial entities do too. Doesnt mean I have to pull my pants down and bend over for them...... Make it as darn difficult for them spying as is possible.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I will not be updated my iMac anymore. No more new updates for me. Even the newest Mac OS will not be going on my machine.

Oh ya, the reason, my iMac is now too old to be updated anymore. 

The newest update from Apple---( Mac OS Serra ) is for iMacs that were made in late 2009.
My iMac is a Early 2009 one~! Nope I cannot update this iMac anymore. 
So I guess if I want the newest updates I must buy a new iMac, which is not out of the realm of possibilities. But it will be a year or more before I do that. Have to save up for it.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I would love to own an Apple Imax, but I'm on an very low fixed income and do good to own a laptop.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)




----------

